#  > Telecomunicações >  > Huawei >  >  COMO CONECTAR no Huawei quidway ar 2901

## seven.tech29

Bom dia Caros Amigos,

Estou com um problema meio que indecente, rs, estou operando o windows Seven Ultimate e tenho que configurar um router Huawei quidway ar 2901 que ja estava ak na empresa antes de mim e agora tenho q reativalo, para gerenciar de forma transparente dois links um OI e outro Embratel cada com 2 MB, mas sequer consigo acessar a o router, naum tem mais hyperterminal e eu baixei um programinha para acessar a porta chamado Simple Port Forwarding. Alguem pode me ajudar, desde ja agradeço a atenção, valews!

----------


## seven.tech29

Valeu amigo, era exatamente o q estava precisando, mas alugando vc mais um pouco, quando cheguei ak o router ja estava foi configurado por outro funcionario q ja foi embora, e eu naum tenho a senha de admin, gostaria de reseta-lo para ele voltar a config padrão para eu poder configurar, e se souber qual o login e a senha padrão dele me ajudaria muito, obrigadão e valew a força!

----------


## seven.tech29

vc sabe como resetar ele?

----------

